# 2015 IBC section 423



## cda (May 31, 2016)

Anyone enforce section 423 yet??

IF so did you also adopt ICC 500??


http://kjwwblog.com/2015/03/2015-ib...ers-for-k-12-projects-first-response-centers/

http://codes.iccsafe.org/app/book/content/2015-I-Codes/2015 IBC HTML/Chapter 4.html

Sorry have not found a copy and paste link yet


----------



## north star (May 31, 2016)

*@ @ ~ @ @*


Regarding the "cut & paste" thingy from ICC.
I have been told that there won't be any more
"cutting & pasting" from their web site.
Copyright theft has prompted them [ i.e. - ICC  ]
to permanently disable any "cutting & pasting".

Now, if someone purchases one of their products
and wants to "cut & paste", ...that's up to the
purchaser.


*@@ ~ @ @*


----------



## cda (May 31, 2016)

Well, when you can access all the codes online for free as in the vocie of Donald T. " What Does It Matter?"


----------



## north star (May 31, 2016)

*@ @ ~ @ @*


`Cause it helps people on this Forum to be able
provide printed Codes & Standards on here towards
the "Due Diligence" process, and to aid in discussing
and hopefully, better understand the Codes.  


*@ @ ~ @ @*


----------



## ICE (May 31, 2016)

I don't know what year any of this stuff is.  It may be inaccurate as well.  Having looked into it I suppose that any hole in the ground will work just fine.






I don't think much of this system.  In as much as cars get tossed for a half mile these boxes might need some padding on the inside.  I get that they are bolted to a slab.  When the F-350 slams into it those bolts will have a tough time of it.  If the bolts do hold you may not be able to open the door....or the door may be gone.  I guess I'm no Houdini.  
https://www.texasstormshelter.com/

ICC 500 has a bunch of stuff.  If a contractor can produce an ICC ES Report that should be all that you need.

Here is a smattering of ICC 500.






Here is some of what FEMA has to say.
http://www.fema.gov/media-library-d...65d0e2483f6ed46aca0/fema_p361_Jan2016_508.pdf

Odds are that the shelter must be accessible too.  Crap, that's gonna mean two drinking fountains.


----------



## cda (May 31, 2016)

Thanks looks like 2015


Just seeing if the ahj has adopted 2015

Are you building schools and other new facilities to it??


----------



## cda (May 31, 2016)

ICE said:


> I don't know what year any of this stuff is.  It may be inaccurate as well.  Having looked into it I suppose that any hole in the ground will work just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





For schools they seem to be making very large areas walls meet the code


----------



## JBI (Jun 1, 2016)

In addition to other applicable requirements in this code, storm shelters shall be constructed in accordance with ICC-500.

That was a cut and paste from ICC on-line codes... this morning... I guess it hasn't been disabled yet?

On the OP, I live in New York, so not near Tornado Alley, and our hurricanes don't see wind speeds over 200 mph (yet?).


----------



## Yikes (Jun 1, 2016)

Off-topic:  when I was a kid, my grandfather had a fallout shelter built in his backyard in Southern California.  It was big enough for the 12 of us, his daughter's families.  We called it a "bomb shelter" but of course it would not have survived any nearby nuclear attack.
I just saw his old house up for sale, and it is now worth 25 times what it cost him to build.  To appeal to the upscale market, the old "bomb shelter" is now being described as a "wine cellar".


----------



## JBI (Jun 1, 2016)

Yikes said:


> Off-topic:  when I was a kid, my grandfather had a fallout shelter built in his backyard in Southern California.  It was big enough for the 12 of us, his daughter's families.  We called it a "bomb shelter" but of course it would not have survived any nearby nuclear attack.
> I just saw his old house up for sale, and it is now worth 25 times what it cost him to build.  To appeal to the upscale market, the old "bomb shelter" is now being described as a "wine cellar".



My best friend lives in SoCal, and is a wine aficionado. I'm pretty sure he has, at this point, amassed a 'butt load of wine'. LOL 
So how much wine is a 'butt load'? According to google:
*How much is a Buttload of wine?*
TIL a "butt" was a Medieval unit of measure for wine. Technically, a buttload of wine is *about 475 liters*, or *126 gallons*. (en.wikipedia.org)
Who knew?


----------



## cda (Jun 1, 2016)

Yikes said:


> Off-topic:  when I was a kid, my grandfather had a fallout shelter built in his backyard in Southern California.  It was big enough for the 12 of us, his daughter's families.  We called it a "bomb shelter" but of course it would not have survived any nearby nuclear attack.
> I just saw his old house up for sale, and it is now worth 25 times what it cost him to build.  To appeal to the upscale market, the old "bomb shelter" is now being described as a "wine cellar".


 

As in get bombed still!!!  just by a wine bomb


----------

